# 337/20th AE/Jetta GLI - Wheels



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*337 / 20th AE / Jetta GLI - Wheels*











*WHEEL FITMENTS - 337 / 20th AE / Jetta GLI*
*16"* By Weight
Less Than 14 LBS 
*16*X7.5 5-100 ET35 SSR COMP 305.00
14-15 LBS 
16X7 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 239.00
18-19 LBS 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-B 135.00
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-E 135.00
16X7 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 155.00
16X7 5-100 ET35 SE TK5# 119.00
20-21 LBS
16X7 5-100 ET38 BOR T-CA 125.00
16X7 5-100 ET39 MM A1 139.00 
16X7 5-100 ET37 SE TEKNO# 99.00 
16X6.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2# 99.00 
16X6.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2SP 119.00 
16X6.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 3 124.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 5 115.00 
16X7 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 6 124.00 
22-23 LBS 
16X7 5-100 ET35 ATI S5 139.00
16X7 5-100 ET35 ATI HELI 149.00
16X7.5 5-100 ET30 BOR T-H 129.00
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 MM SPID II 139.00
16X7.5 5-100 ET38 MM ACTION 149.00
24-25 LBS 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 219.00
26-27 LBS 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI 10RAZZE 155.00
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI RIVA 219.00
16X6.5 5-100 OEM New VW Black Steel Wheel ..................... $46-49.00 
Pictured here Approx 21 lb Install using OEM (B9) lug bolts.
B9 OEM AUDI/VW 5X100 Lug Hdw ............................ 1.00
# = Discontinued but currently in stock
Prices Subject to Change
Check  for
up to date pricing.
OEM Wheel Info, Weights, Photos & Repair
Wheel and Tire Package Benefits
Winter - 337 / 20th AE / Jetta GLI
Mk IV Wheel Gallery
the Wheel Thread
Wheel Weights
VAG Tire Sizes
Steel Wheels
Bolt Pattern

.
.

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 3:31 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*337 / 20th AE / Jetta GLI - Wheels 17"*










*WHEEL FITMENTS - 337 / 20th AE / Jetta GLI*
*17"* By Weight
Less Than 14 LBS
*17*X8 5-100 ET35 SSR COMP 379.00 13.7 lb
14-15 LBS
17X8 5-100 ET35 K1-TS 219.00 15lb
16-17 LBS
* K1  RACING - see below 
18-19 LBS
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ASA LW5 184.00
17X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 280.00 
20-21 LBS
17X8 5-100 ET35 BBS RD 217.00
17X8.5 5-100 ET35 BBS CH 379.00
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 179.00
24-25 LBS
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 179.00
***17X6 5-100 ET28 ATI S5 159.00
* This wheel use only 205/50-17 tire size 
26-27 LBS
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 ATI S5 199.00 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM ACTION 169.00
______________________________________________
*Kosei K1 Racing*
17X7.5 5-100 ET35 K1 RACING $179.00 16 lb
This wheel is only available in White.
Part # KR703*W* = White color
with/center cap
*17X7.5 BLANK ET35 KOS K1 RACING $239.00
This is the only wheel brand and model that TTR
does this. The wheel is cast to our Specs (wheel
diameter, width and Et (offset). These Wheels
are *custom* machined, with Vehicle
Specific, Bolt Pattern & Center Bore. This Wheel
is Silver. Part # KRB77535*S* Silver color
Note: _Center Caps do not fit any of the custom
machined wheels_. When these are not in stock
Eta varies. Call me for availability.
18" Wheels
19" Wheels

.
.






_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:00 PM 5-10-2005_


----------

